# SBGX261 arrived!



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

My SBGX261 arrived today and I'm really impressed with the quality. Here's a photo on my 7.5 inch wrist. I was concerned it might be too small, but I think it's fine. Thanks for looking.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gsirles (Apr 29, 2009)

Love the simplicity of this one. Fits and looks great on your wrist! Congrats!


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Grats! Nothing like a Grand seiko quartz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Beautiful every time


----------



## many (Jan 9, 2018)

Very reminiscent of an Omega AT.


----------



## igroy33 (Sep 24, 2017)

It's the simplicity that makes this perfect.


----------



## Jim-STL (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats!! Looks great on your wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

many said:


> Very reminiscent of an Omega AT.


Better proportionate imo.


----------



## sdotlow (Jul 15, 2018)

Simple and beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## nhlducks35 (Nov 26, 2017)

How's the weight?


----------



## bitethattire (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

Is that a 37?


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

nhlducks35 said:


> How's the weight?


It's very comfortable and weighs 128 grams.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Sabeking said:


> Is that a 37?


Yes it's 37mm. I'm used to wearing larger watches and was concerned at first about it wearing too small, but I think it's perfect for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

really beautiful! Looks perfect. New watch day/week/month is always the best


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm really loving this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

OkiFrog said:


> My SBGX261 arrived today and I'm really impressed with the quality. Here's a photo on my 7.5 inch wrist. I was concerned it might be too small, but I think it's fine. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch. Love the black horsehide dial. Do you know by any chance what is the retail of this?


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

dannyking said:


> Awesome watch. Love the black horsehide dial. Do you know by any chance what is the retail of this?


You can find them for around $1,700.00. I got mine from Seiya Japan, they were great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

OkiFrog said:


> You can find them for around $1,700.00. I got mine from Seiya Japan, they were great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A good GS at $1700 looks like a steal. Thanks for the suggestion, let me check Seiya Japan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

